# Ankona / Saltmarsh / Skimmer Owners Gulf Shores AL ?



## Andre (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey Folks, Any Ankona / Saltmarsh / Skimmer owners in the the gulf shores alabama area ? Taking a weekend trip this friday - monday , really interested in seeing any of these skiffs in person - no wet test necessary, just want to take a look at build in person. Thanks ! - Andre


----------

